# How much needed learn notation if i do notation from midi file(s)? another thing.



## JPQ (Aug 29, 2021)

How much needed learn notation if i do notation from midi file(s)? i mean using for example Dorico. i mean how much makes mistakes what need fixed. and what kind ones. i dream get notation of my music but i dont know if needs too much work. i have no energy learn itself fully notation. aiutomatic things is key do it.

and how you notate hand percussions?
ps. Notion is cheap but making good hand percussion notation is hard ith it and i dont know how their bongo etc sounds work if i use internal sounds (maybe get month of their sphere to test it becouse then i get all their sounds to test them). and making single instrument notation as well if i have whole project wheerr i want do notes for example for flute only looks at least now hard.


----------

